
My first SaaS, don't be gentle - frankspinnl
https://www.uptimemate.com/
======
notkaiho
What's your USP over, say, UptimeRobot? Looks slick, but thought I'd ask :)

~~~
frankspinnl
Great question. Next to Uptime monitoring we also monitor your website Speed
performance and Health performance.

Every week we scan your website for 404 errors and mixed content violations
and SSL Health.

Every week we monitor your Google Page Speed score and Server ping times and
store historical data.

We also build a very powerful, but simple to use notification system. For
example, we gave you the option to receive an email when your website assets
(css, js, images e.t.c) exceeds a certain limit. Or when your Google page
speed score is lower or higher than x.

And we think that it doesn’t hurt to invest some love in great UI ;-)

------
ternarybash
Hey, you on Indie Hackers?

~~~
frankspinnl
Yes ;-) Have we met before? Can't remember, sorry!

~~~
ternarybash
Haha, no. I was thinking you should make a post on there and link it here.
Better for conversation, IMHO.

